

Introducing WhatTF - warpech
http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-wtf/2014Dec/0003.html

======
warpech
I will leave the comment about the name (or the public mailing list public-
wtf@w3.org) to someone else...

but I really hope for Element Queries in CSS! Anyone knows if this is in plan
for this TF?

